
Ask HN: What do you think are the most critical single words to know? - ColinWright
You&#x27;re visiting a foreign country and you only have time to memorise 10 words.  Ten.  Single.  Words.<p>What words would you choose?
======
timthorn
Coffee, please. Yes. Thank you very much indeed. Good day!

------
PaulHoule
Depends on the country doesn't it?

~~~
ColinWright
It took me a while to understand what you might mean, but I think I know now.
What I'm asking is for the English words (or pick whatever language your
prefer) that you would learn the equivalent of in a target natural language.

And yes, I know that not every word has an exact equivalent.

So words that I find especially useful are things like _please, thank you,
yes, no, exactly, again, never, always, here, not,_ and a few others. I'm just
looking to see what other people think.

------
arkitaip
thanks * yes * no * where? * this * i'm (name) * when? * how? * english? *
pardon (me)

